Ask HN: Any recommended books on how to use Twitter? - febin
======
m2n037
Deep Work by Calvin Newport

~~~
febin
I have read his book, I agree with him on a lot of things. But , his life
scenario isn't everyone's. Some have to use social media to get visibility.

~~~
m2n037
I agree but the premise of my comment was to take a deep hard look at reasons
to use Twitter and then use it judiciously and with a purpose. Something
similar to keep some time aside for just Twitter.

------
rman666
For real?

